# Humble Pie



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Gentlemen, I just had dinner with Bax*, Jerry, and KennyC. Let me just say you are some sly devils. I was forced to have a full serving of humble pie for dessert as I was presented with a gift from you all. I am very greatful to all of you who chipped in for the card. It means a lot and was not easy to accept for me. You guys are good people and I hope you all know it. I'm not gonna get all sappy on ya, I just wanted you all to know how much I appreciate being in you guys thoughts and concerns. I am recovering slowly, yet somewhat surely, with setbacks here and there. I am hoping to be back to work by the end of this year, right in time for the snow to start flying again. Thanks for all the calls, pm's, and well wishes. Take care of yourselves and be real careful out there. Thanks again.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering when they were going to spring that on you. Glad to help and glad your doing well. Now hurry up and go get those bad guys.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully everything continues to go well for ya man!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You deserve it. Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As someone who knows what it's like to "recover", Keep a positive attitude and get back to 100% soon buddy!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Best to you and a speedy get better


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I gotta thank hoghunter for sending me the PM... Hope you have a great recovery.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to compliment all of you on being so excited and eager to do something for Brent. It was humbling to see the amount of concern that each of you showed and your willingness to do more than send a well wish. It was truly inspiring to see how much you guys appreciate and care about our forum members.

Some of you might be wondering how much was raised, and I think you might be pleasantly surprised to know that your contributions raised $600 toward a Cabelas gift card. Well done everyone!!!!

Thanks for all your hard work Brent! We all wish you a speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Truely an awesome thing. It was spine chilling to watch Brent when he saw the Cabela's gift. Brent you have a heart the size of Texas and you do so much for your community and the hunting and fishing world. We all wish you a speedy recovery and hope to hit the outdoors with you in the near future. This might be my chance to shoot from the truck. J/K LOL!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

:O||: :_O=: Good luck at the Jazz game!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good deal.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Get better soon and get back out there with your 2nd family and stay safe out there.Glad to hear you are doing better.Hang in there and dont push it to fast. Thanks for everything you do.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know he didn't use the card tonight as I just saw him featured in person at the Jazz game.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery man. Buy something nice and make sure you show it off to all of us lol.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it. You guys are far to kind. 

Huge, you're right, I didn't use it tonight  I really didn't want to be "featured" in front of thousands of people, I was talked into going to the game and getting a custom jersey with much protest, then I was drug down to the floor, talk about humbling. It was cool of them to do something, just wish it coulda been one of the dozens of other guys that deserve it much more than me. Kind of overwhelming down there on the court with thousands of people yelling, definitely a humbling experience. If nothing else I am getting reminded that the public does care about us out there, can't wait to get back out there working for them. Nice to see things like this when your dealing with the bottom 10% of society it can be easy to forget why we do it. I'm proud to be a Trooper and absolutely love my job. 

Thanks again guys, can't tell you how great you guys are. Be careful out there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, what do you reckon will be the purchase? Any initial thoughts?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I went up there on Thursday looking around. Found a gun safe I liked. Think thats probably what I'll end up getting. Kids are getting older and thinking my gun cabinet isn't gonna cut it as they get smarter and more interested in the guns. Saw a lot of things I liked was having a hard time not just filling a cart  . Trying to spend it "wisely". I'll post when I make the final decision, my wife wants to go look this afternoon. We'll see. Thanks again guys.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw you at the game last night buddy. I had a nice birds-eye view of that Jazz bear hug and dancer escort off of the court.. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont let your wife make you buy her something


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey gents, just again wanted to say thanks! I went to Cabelas today with my dad and brother and bought a gun safe. It's a nice Liberty 18 gun safe that I am way more than happy with. All thanks to you guys. It's nice to not have to worry about my kids trying to get in the gun cabinet or worry about things coming up missing. Thanks again guys it means a lot to me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


>


Amen brother!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Here it is on the Cabelas site. It's nice. I really like it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/ProVault ... l+Products

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice pick! 8) I'm glad you got something that will come in handy for years to come


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice looking safe! Well deserved trooper 8)


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Hang in there buddy! I can't think of a more deserving individual of a great gift!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice and should last a lifetime. Don't try to lift it yourself! Get better soon and thanks again for your service.----SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice choice Brent, you deserve it! Looking forward to our future meetings! Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, it sure is nice. It's even nicer to look at it and know a bunch of great folks gave it to me. I meet with the surgeon on the 27th. Hoping I'll have a time line for recovery then. Made my dad and brothers come and move it for me, nice to get a little work out of them since I normally do all the lifting  Thanks again guys I'm very greatful for the gift, not just the safe but the friendship and kind words.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

8) o-||

... the least we could do for a "family" member.

Did ol Bax inform ya of the_ lil _something extra?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

He probably did, not that I recall much of anything these days. Blasted head injuries. I met with the surgeon. He wants to wait another 4 weeks and reevaluate. I also met with a neorologist. Apparently there are some lingering problems from the concussion, a few too many blows to the head. Have to go through a bunch of tests on the brain now too. I can't wait to get this all done and over with.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

pm sent.


----------

